# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  [Hilfe]Wie soll ich anfangen

## Dagnih

Hey ich bin jetzt 17 jahre alt und hab vor DH-biken zu lernen ich wohn in Baden Würtemberg nähe Karlsruhe und naja erfahrung haben wir sagen wirs mal so keine auser das ich nen kleinen Bunnyhop kann also ich hab auch bisher nicht gewust das es so eine sportart gibt sonst hät ich's schon früher angefangen ... naja so weit so gut ich wollte fragen ob ihr mir tipps geben könnt wie man das am besten anfängt und achja ich hab bisher noch kein DH-Bike gibt es da vieleicht solche parks bei denen man sich so räder ausleihen kann wenn ja kenn ihr einen in meiner nähe und ja das wars erstmal ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen würd mich sehr freuen ^^ :Smile:

----------


## lupaxy

Schau doch mal oben auf der Startseite wo in grau auch Forum und Markt und So steht da steht auch nen Button mit bikeparks da stehen viele drin

----------


## M.S.

Fahrtechnik - Videohttp://www.youtube.com/StingMASP#p/u/1/PKwiy3dS2BI

----------


## underWorldbiker

Steigere dich langsam und fang erst mal mit freeride an

----------


## BoB

mit leuten fahren gehen, die besser sind als du und deren tipps bezüglich fahrtechnik und material befolgen  :Wink: 

Sich als kompletter Anfänger gleich auf eine DH-Strecke zu hauen könnte vielleicht frustrierend sein wenn man dann nur als lebendes streckenhindernis fungiert. Praktisch alle leute die DH fahren haben auch ein zweites bike, das sich auch bergauf fahren lässt (ausser vielleicht, die die neben einem lift wohnen). Also vielleicht mal mit einem bike  anfangen, mit dem man bergauf kommt und im bikepark spass haben kann.

Und nein, mit einem DH-bike kommt man mit eigener Kraft nicht bergauf  :Wink:

----------


## dolcho

also uebers anfangen sollte man sich nicht wirklich gedanken machen. normalerweise kommt das doch von selbst...indem man sich einfach auf das bergabfahren, kurvenfahren, springen fokussiert...egal wie klein der huegel, etc. vor der haustür ist. also einfach viel fahren und wenig drueber nachdenken .... ob oder warum.
material ist auch egal. wer schnell ist, kann auch auf nem 0815 omarad schnell fahren

----------


## bikefreak10

Also ich hab vor einen Jahr mit 12 Jahren angefangen und jetzt macht es mir  Hammer Spaß 

ich hab angefangen zuerst über Bürgersteig zu springen und alles andere. 

 ( ab hier mit Schutz Bekleidung kostet etwa 500 Euro )   dann hab ich mir eine 40 grad winkel hohe Rampe gebaut dann hab ich da geübt danach hab ich mit meinem alten Rad von Baggersee Hügel runter gefahren dann hab ich meine Rampe nach unten getan und das so ausprobiert . man muss sich nur auf s  Rad konzentrieren .   

Als es soweit war hab ich mir ein downhill bike gekauft ein specialized demo 2 

(dirt.mpora.com/wp-content/upl...lized-Demo.jpg)

bis jetzt hab ich meinen Demo2  200 € teure neue teile gekauft es gab viele Unfälle 

tipp: sei mit deinem Fahrrad eins  dann schaffst du alle Tracks der Welt immer üben üben üben wenn du dich nicht traust oder auf den Boden fällst dann steh auf und steig auf dein bike  und Los gehst  :Mr. Yellow: 

viel spaß dabei

----------

